

The share of U.S. workers in engineering and science fields below 5% - gabaix
http://twitpic.com/8l53sb

======
mohene1
Nice graphic, but what does it show? Infographics tend to insinuate a
conclusion and not state a conclusion. That is not good.

1.In this case the infographic misleads the reader by selectively choosing
metrics (foreign-born scientists and decreased percentage of workforce).

2.There needs to be a complete set of metrics, with every metric given equal
emphasis, unless you are explicitly stating a conclusion

3\. The most obvious conclusion: "Americans aren't focusing on engineering" is
not proven

Here are some scenarios where the conclusion can fail

1\. steady number of scientists, higher number of other professions

2\. drastically lower number of scientists, moderately lower number other
professions

